# Two more ohio monsters



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

The nontypical was taken in Belmont county.And not sure one the other buck only that it was shot 11/10/2004 and scores 219 4/8 BTR.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's the other.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

WOW   Those are 2 very nice Ohio BIG BUCKS!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow and Wow! I never see anything near that in the wild but they evidently are out there.

I heard a report of one in my area that was found by a farmer while harvesting crops and turned over to the wildlife officer recently. It was a 10 point typical in the 170-180" class. This deer lived right on the edge of town and was stuck pretty good (double lunged) and apparently the person who hit him was blind and could not recover him. But every year it is amazing to see what comes in even from right in your own area.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

I wouild like to take a huge non-typical with antlers growing out everywhere.


----------

